# eruption leopard X CBP fry



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just want to share this,this pair has been spawning twice now and had wigglers to free swimming and end up eaten by the other discus and denisonis in 240g,so I decided to go for another level..

with mom and dad,getting annoyed skin seems irritated,need to wean now this lil suckers (almost 2 weeks old)


















5 weeks old


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh wow...the parents are gorgeous and I'm sure the babies will be real lookers too. When are they up for sale, huh? Might be interested in gettin' myself some.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! they are very cool!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow those kids are cute!!!!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys for appreciating my babies....surely I will consider selling some when they are big enough


----------

